# software



## mr1960 (Apr 20, 2015)

So you of those using win 8 software. What works what is good, what is worthwhile getting.?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

For what? Not sure what you are asking. What are you trying to do?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi mr1960. Welcome. I'll echo Leonard's question, and add that we have win 8 on a Lenovo laptop. My wife hates it. I've learned how to use it, but I find it clunky and not intuitive in the least. Not sure that helps.


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

For Starters do the update to windows 8.1 and install "Classic Shell" and you can turn the interface into a much more windows 7 type layout and ignore the metro interface. So far everything that worked on win7 seems to work well on 8.1.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Forgot about that. THX! My wife is afraid of anything not "stock" so for some reason, she'd rather fight it. I just won't tell her. She'll think it's an update!


----------



## mr1960 (Apr 20, 2015)

Guess I'm asking to see what is popular for win 8.1 in terms of movie apps music apps & eq's that work with the music apps. There seems to be a new favorite that works well, or better when a new operating system emerges.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

mr1960 said:


> So you of those using win 8 software. What works what is good, what is worthwhile getting.?


J River Media Center works well with both Windows 8 and Windows 10 Technical Preview. I haven't had a problem with it on Windows 10 yet.


----------



## mr1960 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ok, looks interesting. The price isn't bad either. I've heard that name before. How come J River doesn't show up in comparisons like power dvd? Power Dvd seems to be at the top pick these days. So, is it diff in a way that we are comparing apple to oranges?


----------



## mr1960 (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks like they have a 30 trial, so I will try J River first since a learned man such as yourself suggests. ;{) 
Thanks for the reassuring advice.

I just got a new pc that does not accept my ESI Julia Sound Card. It seems that I cannot post on the for sale area. your a senior participant. What's up with that? If I can ask. Thought this would be the perfect place to sell it. So I can get the same one that fits the new PC...


----------



## mr1960 (Apr 20, 2015)

I knew I have seen J River somewhere. It was in this article that convinced me to get the Julia.
Best sound card I've ever had. I miss it... lol

http://www.home-speaker.net/esi-julia-soundcard.html

Not sure if I'm allowed, but you can share as you see fit.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

mr1960 said:


> Looks like they have a 30 trial, so I will try J River first since a learned man such as yourself suggests. ;{)
> Thanks for the reassuring advice.
> 
> I just got a new pc that does not accept my ESI Julia Sound Card. It seems that I cannot post on the for sale area. your a senior participant. What's up with that? If I can ask. Thought this would be the perfect place to sell it. So I can get the same one that fits the new PC...


How many post do you have? I think you have to have a minimum amount of post to in order to sell. You should check with one of the Mods . 

Proceed with the 30 day trial for JRiver (especially for audio). The new PowerDVD 15 Ultra looks pretty good now too.


----------

